# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ζητουντε περιοδικα του ΠΟΠ 22 W

## MitsoulasFm

Καλησπερα οποιος εχει περιοδικα του ποπ ας στειλει κανενα σε pdf οποιο τευχος να ναι

----------


## sakisr

Πλακα-πλακα τα περιοδικα του Βασιλη ειναι και ''πολυ'' συλλεκτικα και σπανια ειδικα στην επαρχια ...Πολυ καλη ιδεα οποιος εχει παλια περιοδικα να τα ανεβασει.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Οποιος εχει κατι ας το δωσει

----------


## agis68

ο Βασίλης ποιος είναι???? :Biggrin:

----------

efialtisfm (28-11-14), 

SRF (30-06-12)

----------


## icman

καλημερα!εχθες εκανα τυχαια μια αναζητηση μεσω τορεντ για να βρω περιοδικα του ελεκτορ..και βρηκα ενα pdf 50mb με 303 κυκλωματα,απο τροφοδοτικα/ενισχυτες/υπολογιστων/vhf/ κ.λ.π. αν ενδιαφερεται κανεις απλα μου λετε πως γινεται να το ανεβασω εδω το pdf,και το ανεβαζω.

----------

patent61 (01-07-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Επρεπε να ανοιξεις νεο θεμα;

Στο ιδιο που ειχες ξαναανοιξεις δεν μπορουσες να το επαναφερεις;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63315
Και πιστευεις οτι εαν καποιος εχει ενα τευχος, θα κατσει να το σκαναρει να το κανει pdf να στο προσφερει;

----------


## agis68

πάντως εγώ εχω 5 DVD με τεύχη του ELEKTOR + κυκλώματα....

----------


## icman

> πάντως εγώ εχω 5 DVD με τεύχη του ELEKTOR + κυκλώματα....



 :Unsure:  ωρες ατελειωτες  να βλεπεις τα κυκλωματα.ωραια κυκλωματα ειχε..αν και δεν τα ειχα πολυ προλαβει...να κανω και μια ερωτηση..τα ηλεκτρονικα νεα δεν συνεχιζουν να βγαινουν?ειχα μονο 2-3 τευχη απο το 2004 και ειχε πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες με εξηγησεις στα ελληνικα,τα υλικα,και ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν..ωραια και χρησιμα βιβλια!

----------


## efialtisfm

> ο Βασίλης ποιος είναι????



Ταξίδι στο χρόνο...πάλι

<Ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ> ήταν κατάστημα (με ιδιοκτήτη τον Βασίλη, τεχνικό τον Θανάση, κλπ) στην Αστιγγος στο Μοναστηράκι (μετα πηγε Ερμου νομίζω??). 
Αυτος και ο <POP22> ήταν απο τα "main" μαγαζιά που εβρισκες πομπο-υλικά

----------


## radioamateur

> Οποιος εχει κατι ας το δωσει



Eσύ πόσα δίνεις;Μόνο έτσι το βλέπω να προσελκύσεις επενδυτές...



 :Tongue2:

----------


## Dragonborn

Τι μου θυμίζετε  :W00t:  !!!

Βασίλης Παπαδόπουλος, Άστιγος 4, Μοναστηράκι.POP-22W - Χρήστος Μπογατσάς, Αγ. Φιλίποου 11, Μοναστηράκι. Αυτός υπάρχει ακόμα και πουλάει επαγγελματικά συστήματα. Αμυδρά θυμάμαι και έναν salesman ονόματι Βάκης Τράγκας. 

Φυσικά τα τεύχη του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ τα έχω όλα (10), αλλά το σκανάρισμα είναι βάσανο. Μπορώ να σκανάρω μόνο συγκεκριμένα άρθρα λίγων σελίδων.

----------


## efialtisfm

Εποχές εεεε?

Κώστα, οταν μπορείς ψαξε για το FM 4ων σταδίων (??? οδηγ. 6AK5/6C4+???+6146 έξοδο) και ανεβασε το.

----------


## Dragonborn

Μάλλον εννοείς τον πομπό με 3 στάδια: 6C4-5763-6146B. Δημοσιεύθηκε στο πρώτο τεύχος (Ιανουάριος 1981). Το έβγαλα στην άκρη και θα το τροφοδοτήσω στο scanner σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Dragonborn

Δες εδώ: *Κατασκευή Πομπού FM 45W*

----------

ChristosK (22-03-13), 

efialtisfm (25-03-13), 

johnnkast (25-03-13), 

p.gabr (19-03-13), 

SV1EDG (20-03-13)

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Δες εδώ: *Κατασκευή Πομπού FM 45W*



 Kαλησπερα στο κοινο. Μια απορεια, Ο μεταβλητος C8 μεταξυ Screen 6146 και GND, σας λεει κατι ? Πρωτη φορα το βλεπω σε τετοιο σχεδιο,αν και τα περισσοτερα 'μοναστηριακα' σχεδια ειναι σχεδον ομοια. Εχει νοιμα δηλαδη 'η απλα να ''σπρωξουμε'' κανα μεταβλητο παραπανω ?  :Very Happy:

----------

Dragonborn (23-03-13), 

efialtisfm (25-03-13)

----------


## Dragonborn

Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση. Κανονικά στο C8 χρειάζεται ένας πυκνωτής γύρω στα 500 pF προς τη γή για απόζευξη του screen, κατά προτίμηση silvered mica. Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για μεταβλητό πυκνωτή, και ιδίως για "τριμμεράκι πορσελάνης (πλακέτας)", το οποίο ίσως δεν αντέξει την τάση. Άλλωστε και στην φωτογραφία του άρθρου που δείχνει κάτω από το σασσί, διακρίνεται μόνο ένας κεραμεικός πυκνωτής.


Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για μια από τις κουτοπόνηρες παγίδες που έβαζαν στα σχέδια της "χρυσής εποχής" για διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## p.gabr

Πολυ σωστη η παρατηρηση και η απαντηση σου κωστα
Ομως καμμια φορα η πραξη μπορει να διαψευδει Ισως το μηκος του συρματος και οι σπειρες του προστατευτικου να δημιουργουν καποιο συντονισμο
Αυτο υποθετικο βεβαιως πραγμα οχι απαραιτητο, αλλα οι δοκιμες μπορει κατι να δειξουν

----------


## Dragonborn

Σίγουρα στο σημείο αυτό θέλουμε ένα απεριοδικό κύκλωμα, μακριά από κάθε είδους συντονισμούς, διαφορετικά η λυχνία θα βρει κάποιο σημείο που θα ταλαντώνει.

----------


## efialtisfm

> Μάλλον εννοείς τον πομπό με 3 στάδια: 6C4-5763-6146B. Δημοσιεύθηκε στο πρώτο τεύχος (Ιανουάριος 1981). Το έβγαλα στην άκρη και θα το τροφοδοτήσω στο scanner σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.



Κώστα,   :OK:  για το σκανάρισμα....  μου θύμησε τις "χρυσές εποχές"!
|

 Καλές και λογικές οι παρατηρήσεις όλων αλλά... στις φωτο βλέπουμε συνολικά 7 μεταβλητούς, πέντε στο κατω μερος του σασσι και δυο στο πάνω μερος στην εξοδο της 6146 (c9,c10). Γιατι πέντε στο κάτω μέρος? Λογικά, δυο στην εξοδο 6C4 (c3,c4) και δυο στην εξοδο 5763 (c6,c7).  Ο πέμπτος ???

----------


## antonis_p

> Ταξίδι στο χρόνο...πάλι
> 
> <Ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ> ήταν κατάστημα (με ιδιοκτήτη τον Βασίλη, τεχνικό τον Θανάση, κλπ) στην Αστιγγος στο Μοναστηράκι (μετα πηγε Ερμου νομίζω??).



Ο Μπαγατσάς (Pop 22) πήγε στην Ερμού, ο Βασίλης πήγε πολύ παραπέρα ...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Καλές και λογικές οι παρατηρήσεις όλων αλλά... στις φωτο βλέπουμε συνολικά 7 μεταβλητούς, πέντε στο κατω μερος του σασσι και δυο στο πάνω μερος στην εξοδο της 6146 (c9,c10). Γιατι πέντε στο κάτω μέρος? Λογικά, δυο στην εξοδο 6C4 (c3,c4) και δυο στην εξοδο 5763 (c6,c7).  Ο πέμπτος ???



Από ότι φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία που δείχνει κάτω από το σασί, υπάρχει ένας ακόμα στην περιοχή της 6C4, άγνωστο πως ακριβώς είναι η συνδεσμολογία του ταλαντωτή γιατί τα εξαρτήματα είναι πολύ πυκνά. Αντίθετα στην άνοδο της 5763 και στην βαθμίδα εξόδου φαίνεται καθαρά ότι υπάρχουν από δυο μεταβλητοί.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Κώστα,   για το σκανάρισμα....  μου θύμησε τις "χρυσές εποχές"!
> |
> 
>  Καλές και λογικές οι παρατηρήσεις όλων αλλά... στις φωτο βλέπουμε συνολικά 7 μεταβλητούς, πέντε στο κατω μερος του σασσι και δυο στο πάνω μερος στην εξοδο της 6146 (c9,c10). Γιατι πέντε στο κάτω μέρος? Λογικά, δυο στην εξοδο 6C4 (c3,c4) και δυο στην εξοδο 5763 (c6,c7).  Ο πέμπτος ???



Μαλλον κατι δεν διαβασες απο τα γραφομενα. Αποψη μου μην ασχολισε με αυτο το σχεδιο,μεσα εδω ενας συμφορουμιτης πολυ εμπειρος στην RF εχει παρουσιαση εν΄μερει κατι αντιστοιχο με αυτο που θες.http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66510

----------

efialtisfm (28-11-14)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Kαλησπερα στο κοινο. Μια απορεια, Ο μεταβλητος C8 μεταξυ Screen 6146 και GND, σας λεει κατι ? Πρωτη φορα το βλεπω σε τετοιο σχεδιο,αν και τα περισσοτερα 'μοναστηριακα' σχεδια ειναι σχεδον ομοια. Εχει νοιμα δηλαδη 'η απλα να ''σπρωξουμε'' κανα μεταβλητο παραπανω ?



Και όμως, αυτός ο μεταβλητός ήταν η αιτία για να θεωρηθεί αυτό το σχέδιο σαν ένα από τα πιο αξιόπιστα τύπου "Μοναστηρακίου" της τότε εποχής που είχαν την 6146 σαν ενδιάμεση ή τελική βαθμίδα ενός σταδιακού μηχανήματος στα FM. Ο ρόλος του εδώ είναι αυτός ακριβώς που αναφέρει ο συντάκτης του κατασκευαστικού άρθρου δηλαδή σαν πυκνωτής εξουδετέρωσης του προστατευτικού πλέγματος για την αποφυγή αυτοταλαντώσεων. Εάν δεν τοποθετηθεί καθόλου πυκνωτής σε αυτό το σημείο ή ακόμη και εάν μπει κάποιος διαφορετικής τιμής του 0-30 pf, όσο και να έχουν γίνει θωρακίσεις και απομονώσεις των συντονιστικών κυκλωμάτων, το μηχάνημα θα αυτοταλαντώνει. Την εποχή εκείνη που τα Καπασιτόμετρα ήταν ακριβή πολυτέλεια κάποιος φίλος αλλάζοντας ''φακές" διαφόρων τιμών σχετικές με αυτό το τρίμερ, την προσδιόρισε στα 15 pf. Εδώ σημειώνεται ότι με τις άλλες σχετικές λυχνίες της εποχής πχ EL-504 δεν ισχύει αυτός ο περιορισμός εφόσον βέβαια τηρηθούν οι κανόνες μιας προσεγμένης και σωστής κατασκευής λαμπάτου σταδιακού μηχανήματος στα FM, παρομοίου πάντοτε σχεδίου. Πέραν τούτων το θέμα της αυτοταλάντωσης είναι πολύ παλιό και ξεφεύγει από αυτό των τευχών του πάλε ποτέ περιοδικού "Ερασιτέχνης''

----------

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

Nightkeeper (27-03-13)

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  σε ολους  σκεφτηκα  να βαλω  και εγω  καποια σχεδια  στην συλογη !!!  πομπος ΑΜ 100W  Αριθμος τευχους 1 1/1/81
σάρωση0006.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0003.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (12-04-17)

----------


## aris k

FM 800 Watt
σάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0004.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

FM 10 WATT
σάρωση0003.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

fm 12Watt σάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0001.jpg

----------

A--15 (28-03-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## radioamateur

Η εταιρεία *POP 22** Watt* αποτελεί ιδιοκτησία του κ. *Χρήστου Α. Μπογατσά* και δραστηριοποιείται σε συστήματα ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών σχεδόν τρεις δεκαετίες. Η πορεία της παρουσιάζει πρωτοτυπία και ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.


Υπήρξε το «ερασιτεχνικό κέντρο» των ραδιοερασιτεχνών όλης της Ελλάδας, ταυτίστηκε με την προσπάθεια για τη νομιμοποίηση των ραδιοφωνικών εκπομπών FM, συνέβαλε στην καλλιέργεια της δημιουργικής διάθεσης πολλών νέων και προκάλεσε ένα αξέχαστο εμπορικό ρεύμα, με θαυμαστό και ευφυέστατο τρόπο. Αξέχαστο έχει μείνει το πλήθος των ανταλλακτικών, η ποικιλία των εξαρτημάτων  και των  ερασιτεχνικών πομπών AM-FM, που κατασκεύαζαν εκείνα τα χρόνια οι συνεργάτες και το προσωπικό της επιχείρησης. Εξίσου μεγάλη και επιτυχημένη ήταν η διαφήμισή τους μέσα από τις σελίδες των γνωστών τεχνικών περιοδικών, ανάμεσά τους και αυτό  το οποίο εξέδιδε τότε ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης κ. Χρήστος Μπογατσάς.

πηγή: http://www.pop22w.gr/

 :Dancing:

----------

αθικτον (12-10-15)

----------


## aris k

Ελπιζω  να  μην σας  κουραζω εχω τοσα σχεδια  απο περιοδικα και  βιβλια  που  θελω  πολλες  μερες  για σκαναρισμα   και τελος  για  σημερα  ενας  πομπος  με τρεια  σταδια σάρωση0001.jpg

----------

A--15 (28-03-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

ChristosK (27-03-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13)

----------


## itta-vitta

> Ελπιζω  να  μην σας  κουραζω εχω τοσα σχεδια  απο περιοδικα και  βιβλια  που  θελω  πολλες  μερες  για σκαναρισμα   και τελος  για  σημερα  ενας  πομπος  με τρεια  σταδια σάρωση0001.jpg



Φίλε αν και γνωστό το σχέδιο, ανέβασε και τη σελίδα με τα υλικά. Κάποιοι που δεν γνωρίζουν το σχέδιο θα τη θέλουν.
Πάντως, καλά έκανες και ανέβασες αυτό το σχέδιο.

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (12-04-17)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Φίλε Άρη μπράβο για την προσφορά σου.Είναι πολύ χρήσιμα τα σχέδια που ανέβασες.Ανέβασε ότι μπορείς.Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!!!

----------

billisj (09-05-13)

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  και παλι  πομπος  FM 20  watt  (  *για  το  προηγουμενο  σχεδιο με την 813  για τα AM   δεν  υπηρχαν σελιδες  για  υλικα*  )
σάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0001.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

FM  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ   σάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0003.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (03-04-20)

----------


## aris k

ΑΜ  20 WATT
σάρωση0006.jpgσάρωση0005.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

600WATT  FM ΑΠΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ 1988 ελπιζω  να  μην ειμαι εκτος  θεματοσ  απλα  ειναι αρκετα  καλο  
σάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0003.jpgσάρωση0004.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

ChristosK (30-03-13), 

efialtisfm (30-03-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## BASILIS971

Καλησπέρα σας..Μέχρι 350 βαττ και όχι 600!!!με την 250

----------


## efialtisfm

Αρη...  :Applause:  πολύ καλή δουλειά!  

-------------------------

ΠΡΟΣ ΆΠΑΝΤΕΣ... ... Έχει κανείς κάποιο γνήσιο *504* ή *6146* απο σχέδια <<*ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ*>> ????   _"__Θεός σχωρέστον"_... ...

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπερα  και παλι  πομπος  FM 20  watt  (  *για  το  προηγουμενο  σχεδιο με την 813  για τα AM   δεν  υπηρχαν σελιδες  για  υλικα*  )
> σάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0001.jpg




Ωχ! Αυτό το σχέδιο το βλέπω σε λίγο να ΜΗΝ μένει ΑΘΙΚΤΟΝ, και να επανεμφανίζεται ως πατέντα με μια P600M στην άνοδον!!!  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> 600WATT  FM ΑΠΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ 1988 ελπιζω  να  μην ειμαι εκτος  θεματοσ  απλα  ειναι αρκετα  καλο  
> σάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0003.jpgσάρωση0004.jpg



600!!! ΒΑΤΤ  :Confused1:  ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ  :Biggrin:  

Α-ρε Σ-ακ-ούλη που χρειάζεται!!! 





> Καλησπέρα σας..Μέχρι 350 βαττ και όχι 600!!!με την 250



 Έλα βρε & εσύ!!! Αμέσως!!! ... με την 250... μόνο 350 Βαττ!!! έιχες και γέφυρα να μετράει τόσα? Εμείς κοτσάμ περιοδικάρα τι, μπρίκια κολλάμε νόμιζες? Αφού σε λένε, 600 είναι... να τ' αφήσω όλο?  :Biggrin:

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  και παλι  σε ολους   ενισχυτης  RF 750Watt  τεχνικη  εκλογη 02/85σάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0003.jpg

----------

billisj (09-05-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

350΅Watt AM σάρωση0006.jpgσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0003.jpgσάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0005.jpg

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-05-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  σε  ολους  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ  FM 2  και  4  WATT  τεχνικη  εκλογη  1983  σχεδια  απο  POP 22 σάρωση00010.jpgσάρωση00009.jpgσάρωση0007.jpg

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-05-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## aris k

6C4 +5763+6146 TEXNIKH ΕΚΛΟΓΗ 1984 70 WATTσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0003.jpg

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-05-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

efialtisfm (28-11-14), 

makisvl (13-04-17), 

SV1EDG (09-05-13)

----------


## aris k

140WATT  ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ 1984σάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0006.jpgσάρωση0007.jpg

----------

Αγγελος 297 (09-05-13), 

billisj (09-05-13), 

makisvl (13-04-17), 

SV1EDG (09-05-13)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Καλησπέρα φίλε Αρη μπράβο και πάλι, νόμιζα πως μας ξέχασες. :Biggrin: Να σε ρωτήσω μηπως έχεις και κάποιο τεύχος που να έχει κατασκευή κεραίας.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aris k

Αγγελε  καλησπερα  εχω  σιγουρα  και  θα  ανεβασω  φωτο.  απλα  εχω  δουλεια  και  κλεβω  το βραδυ  λιγο  χρονο  για  σκαναρισμα  Εχω  πανω απο 300 περιοδικα  της  εποχης  με  πολλα  κυκλωματα  συντομα  θα  ανεβασω  και  αλλα   :Biggrin:

----------

efialtisfm (28-11-14)

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Πω πω 300 περιοδικά!!!Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου στο να κάθεσαι και να τα σκανάρεις.Εγώ μια φορά προσπάθησα να σκανάρω 20 σελίδες και δυνοπάθησα.
Αν σου είναι εύκολο σκάνερε και μια κεραία.Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Χριστός Ανέστη! Επειδή βλέπω ότι αναρτώνται εδώ σχέδια κατασκευών τριών(3) περιοδικών της τότε εποχής (Ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ-ΝΕΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ-ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ), πολλά από αυτά αναρτώνται εδώ και στην ενότητα "ΑΡΧΕΙΑ", οφείλω να απευθυνθώ σε όσους, κυρίως νέους, που θελήσουν να κατασκευάσουν αυτά τα σχέδια και με γνώμονα πάντοτε την προσωπική εμπειρία της τότε εποχής, για να μην παιδεύονται και ξοδεύονται αδίκως, τα πιο αξιόπιστα ήταν αυτά που δημοσίευσε "Ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ", τα σχέδια του "ΝΕΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ" είχαν λιγότερα λάθη και έβγαιναν με πολύ μεγάλη δυσκολία,κόπο και χρήμα, ενώ της "ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ" είχαν πολλά σοβαρά λάθη με αποτέλεσμα να καίγονται εύκολα λυχνίες και τρανζίστορ. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν τα λάθη και οι παραλείψεις γινόταν σκόπιμα (για να αγοράζεις υλικά από αυτούς ή από τα καταστήματα που "φωτογράφιζαν") ή από ημιμάθεια που ως γνωστό είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας, από τους αρθρογράφους αυτών των περιοδικών. Οι παλαιότεροι εδώ γνωρίζουν τι λέω, και ας με διαψεύσουν. Τέλος εάν υπάρξει λογοκρισία δεν θα ευθύνομαι εγώ, αλλά η πολλή "ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ" που περισσεύει στις μέρες μας.

----------

efialtisfm (28-11-14)

----------


## efialtisfm

> 6C4 +5763+6146 TEXNIKH ΕΚΛΟΓΗ 1984 70 WATTσάρωση0001.jpgσάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0003.jpg




Γεια σου Αρη.

Τι μου θύμισες... το σχέδιο αυτό (και από τεύχος ΕΡ 1981) ήταν από τις αιτίες να κατασκευάσω 3 στάδια αλλά με PL 504 έξοδο (δεν μας περισσεύανε και πολλές δρχ την τότε εποχή για εχτρα λάμπες ειδικά 6146...) και με λίγες παραλλαγές βγήκε πολύ καλό μηχάνημα... Η 6C4 πολύ καθαρή λάμπα!!!

 Ευχαριστώ για την ανάρτηση!

----------


## xrist sakis

Βασικά καλησπέρα σας! Μήπως υπάρχουν τα σχέδια ενός πομπού Α.Μ. με "ηλεκτρονική διαμόρφωση" όπως το έλεγαν τότε στην Τεχνική Εκλογή, ένας αρκετά μεγάλος πομπός, αν θυμάμαι καλά κοντά στο KW. Ήταν από τα πολύ παλιά τεύχη της, πριν το '80  ίσως, όταν ακόμη ήταν σε μικρό σχήμα και με σκληρή πλάτη. Τότε ο Σούλης είχε όρεξη και έβαζε ωραία πράγματα. Ο πομπός ήταν αρκετά πολύπλοκος-το είχα το περιοδικό και το έχασα- αλλά δεν χρειαζόταν μεγάλο ενισχυτή για διαμόρφωση γιατί έκανε διαμόρφωσή από screen και κάθοδο μαζί ή κάτι τέτοιο, με πολύ καλή ποιότητα από ότι έλεγε...Αν κάποιος από το site το έχει, ας το αναρτήσει. Ακόμη και για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους θα είναι εξαιρετικό!
   Σάκης

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://www.bambam.gr/ads/contact/172606.aspx

Τα σχόλια δικά σας

----------


## SeAfasia

συγκινήθηκα απο την προσφορά του,είμαι έτοιμος να του κόψω ένα τσεκ....




> πηγή: http://www.bambam.gr/ads/contact/172606.aspx
> 
> Τα σχόλια δικά σας

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Στο χωριό μου λένε "τόσα του λείπονται". Εάν φαγώθηκαν τα λεφτά στα "κωλόμπαρα" ή στα ζάρια τότε δεν μας φταίει κανείς. Μου θυμίζει εκείνους που πάνε στην κάλπη και μετά αναφωνούν "Δεν μου κοβόταν από τη ρίζα;". Να σου κοπεί ρε "ΧΛΕΧΛΕ" για να μάθεις!! :Confused1:

----------


## sotron1

> συγκινήθηκα απο την προσφορά του,είμαι έτοιμος να του κόψω ένα τσεκ....



Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει. Θα σε προλάβω, γιατί τα έχω μετρητά.  :Smile:

----------


## CybEng

Δεν δίνει το Νο1 τεύχος. Μάλλον το κρατάει για να το ξεφορτωθεί (χμ... να το πουλήσει ήθελα να πω) στην διπλάσια τιμή  :Smile:

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (30-11-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

μάλλον ο τύπος δε γνωρίζει ότι με 55 ευρώ αγοράζεις το ARRL Handbook Τo τσεκ το έχω σε δραχμές. ..γιατί σε δραχμές πωλουνταν το περιοδικό. ..



> Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει. Θα σε προλάβω, γιατί τα έχω μετρητά.

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (30-11-14)

----------


## Β52

ΤΕ-1.PNGΤΕ-2.PNGΤΕ-3.PNGΤΕ-4.PNGΤΕ-5.PNG
Σάκη αυτό είναι το ένα με 2χ6146 push pull 255W

----------

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## Β52

προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω και το άλλο αλλά μου ακυρώνει το ανέβασμα ειναι 13 φωτογραφίες  :Confused1:

----------

makisvl (13-04-17), 

xrist sakis (30-11-14)

----------


## aris k

> Δεν δίνει το Νο1 τεύχος. Μάλλον το κρατάει για να το ξεφορτωθεί (χμ... να το πουλήσει ήθελα να πω) στην διπλάσια τιμή



οποιος  αγορασει το πακετο με (4000,00 ευρω )  Δωρο απο εμενα  το τευχος  Νουμερο 1  , το εχω δυο φορες  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> οποιος  αγορασει το πακετο με (4000,00 ευρω )  Δωρο απο εμενα  το τευχος  Νουμερο 1  , το εχω δυο φορες



η κοιλία μουυυυυυυυυυ.........χαχαχαχαχαχαχααααααα

----------


## xrist sakis

Μπράβο Νίκο!!! Που το βρήκες;;; πίστευα ότι δεν θα βρισκόταν πουθενά...Είναι ένα σχέδιο που αξίζει πιστεύω κάποιος να δοκιμάσει να κατασκευάσει αν ασχολείται με R.F. Τότε νομίζω ότι η Τεχνική Εκλογή έβαζε καλές κατασκευές.Αν μπορέσεις να βάλεις και τα υπόλοιπα θα είμαι υποχρεωμένος, που είμαι έτσι κι αλλιώς !!!
   Σάκης

----------


## studio52

Εχουν τρελαθει τελειως , τι νομιζει οτι πουλαει πινακα ζωγραφικης επωνυμου ζωγραφου ? Οσο τωρα για το σχεδιο 2χ6146 push pull σε νορμαλ λειτουργια απο που και ως που να βγαλει 255 βαττ ? Ερωτηση κανω ισως μου διαφευγει κατι

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (30-11-14)

----------


## itta-vitta

Το έχω γράψει και παλιά. Το σχέδιο του πομπού του τεύχους 132 της ΤΕ είναι για την πυρά και ο υπογράφων τη μελέτη - κατασκευή, ο οποίος ήταν και σε θέση να δίνει συμβουλές, είναι να τον g@ΜaΣ και να τον δέρνεις. Αρκεί να δει κανείς το σχέδιο εξόδου, το κύκλωμα νημάτων - σύζευξης των δύο 3-500Ζ. Λείπει το πιο βασικό στοιχείο της κατασκευής, το διπλό τσοκ των νημάτων. 
==================================================  ========================
Β-52, είσαι ο Β-52 από Αχαΐα; Έχουμε μιλήσει σχετικά πρόσφατα από τα μεσαία.
RADIO PIRA(ΜΑ)TE ΗΒ-ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΡΡΑ από Ξάνθη. Ραδιοπειρα(ματι)κός σταθμός χαμηλής ισχύιος.

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό είναι για την πυρά
860w-8 (1000 x 723).jpg

Το σωστό είναι έτσι
2X3-500Z.gif

----------


## itta-vitta

..........

----------


## xrist sakis

Δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό που δίνεις ητα-βιτα ότι είναι το σωστό...Οι λυχνίες στο σχέδιο είναι push-pull ενώ στο δικό σου είναι παράλληλα. Και ενώ ναι, καλό θα ήταν να μπούνε 4 τσοκ, η αυτεπαγωγή των μετ/στων είναι αρκετή για να κόψει την rf. Το λάθος είναι αλλού και ίσως έγινε εκ παραδρομής ή και επίτηδες. Δεν γείωσε το "Π"της εξόδου. Όσο για τα 255W των δύο 6146, αν τις ζορίσεις λίγο στο 1,5 MHz θα τα βγάλουν.
   Καλημέρα
    Σάκης

----------


## itta-vitta

Το ξέρω. Το δίνω για να δείτε το διπλό τσοκ στα νήματα. Επιτεψέ μου να ξέρω καλύτερα γιατί το κατασκεύασα. Τα σχέδια από την ΤΕ τα είχα ανεβάσει εγώ και κάποιες σημειώσεις επάνω στο σχέδιο είναι δικές μου. Το μηχάνημα αυτό το κατασκεύασα με κάτι φίλους, λίγο μετά τη δημοσίευσή του, επειδη είχαμε ενθουσιαστεί όταν το είδαμε.   Επειδή το κόστος του ήταν υψηλό, μαζευτήκαμε 4 άτομα και βάλαμε χρήματα. Τα νήματα των 3-500Ζ μόλις που άναβαν και ο μ/σ νημάτων έκαιγε. Το τσοκ των νημάτων τυλίγεται επάνω σε δύο 10άρηδες φερίτες μήκους 20 εκ, με διπλό σύρμα, μέχρι να καλύψει σχεδόν όλο το φεριτη. Αφήνουμε λίγο κενό στις άκρες, όσο χρειάζεται για τη στήριξη του 2πλου φερίτη.  Τα επαγωγικά πηνία τα έχω ακόμη, τα οποία δεν βγαίνουν με τίποτε και κόστισαν, επειδη πήγαμε σε μηχανουγείο να μας τα φτιάξει (σπειρώματα σε τόρνο κλπ).

----------


## itta-vitta

Ένα "σκουπίδι" αυτό για την πυρά και ένα του Τράπαλη με τις 2Χ811, πους-πουλ  . 
Μη λέτε για σχέδια τα οποία δεν τα έχετε κατασκευάσει, εκτός αν τα έχεις κατασκευάσει. Άλλο σκουπίδι αυτό με τις 2Χ6146 πους πουλ.
Η rf δεν κόβεται από το μ/σ. περνάει στο τύλιγμα, δημιουργεί πτώση τάσης και ο μ/σ υπερθερμαίνεται. Εμείς δεν θέλουμε την RF να κόβεται. Τη θέλουμε να περνάει στη βαθμίδα εξόδου.
Το άλλο που είπες για τη γείωση του Π, είναι σωστό.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Δεν νομίζω οτι αυτό που δίνεις ητα-βιτα ότι είναι το σωστό...Οι λυχνίες στο σχέδιο είναι push-pull ενώ στο δικό σου είναι παράλληλα. Και ενώ ναι, καλό θα ήταν να μπούνε 4 τσοκ, η αυτεπαγωγή των μετ/στων είναι αρκετή για να κόψει την rf. Το λάθος είναι αλλού και ίσως έγινε εκ παραδρομής ή και επίτηδες. Δεν γείωσε το "Π"της εξόδου. Όσο για τα 255W των δύο 6146, αν τις ζορίσεις λίγο στο 1,5 MHz θα τα βγάλουν.
>    Καλημέρα
>     Σάκης



Δεν νομίζω ότι αντέχουν όλες οι 6146 το ζόρι. Αυτές που πιθανόν να αντέχουν είναι οι war (W) με ψύκτρες και ανεμιστήρια. Όλα στο βωμό του κέρδους και τότε.

----------


## Β52

Φίλοι μου εγώ τα ανέβασα γιατί το ζήτησε κάποιος, τώρα δε θυμάμαι από  που τα έχω κατεβάσει  εδώ και κανά δυο χρόνια, δε τα εχώ κατασκευάσει  και ούτε έχω ρίξει και πολύ μελέτη, πάντα στα περιοδικά και στα βιβλία  τα περισσότερα σχέδια είναι λάθος για ευνόητους λόγους!

Γεία σου ΗΤΑ -ΒΗΤΑ σε θυμάμε!

δε μπορώ να σηκώσω και τα υπόλοιπα αρχεία δε τα δέχαιτε το σύστημα και είναι PNG

----------


## itta-vitta

Να πάρουμε το θέμα λίγο από την αρχή και να πάμε επί της ουσίας. Χρειάζεται οποσδήποτε το ειδικό τσοκ ατα νήματα, είτε είναι οι λυχνίες (3-500Ζ είτε άλλες) σε πους πουλ συνδεσμολογία είτε παράλληλες και για οδήγηση από κάθοδο-νήμα.  Σε κανένα άλλο σχέδιο δεν θα δεις έτσι τη συνδεσμολογία δηλ όπως στην ΤΕ. Και δεν θα το δεις γιατί είναι λάθος και δεν λειτουργεί κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο.
Δείτε εδώ https://www.surplussales.com/Inducto...lateCho-2.html  η πρώτη εικόνα αριστερά
κι εδώ, λίγο πιο κάτω από τη μέση "the filamentent choke"  http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineair...0/sb200eng.htm
http://epd-inc.com/products/filament-chokes/

----------


## itta-vitta

> Φίλοι μου εγώ τα ανέβασα γιατί το ζήτησε κάποιος, τώρα δε θυμάμαι από  που τα έχω κατεβάσει  εδώ και κανά δυο χρόνια, δε τα εχώ κατασκευάσει  και ούτε έχω ρίξει και πολύ μελέτη, πάντα στα περιοδικά και στα βιβλία  τα περισσότερα σχέδια είναι λάθος για ευνόητους λόγους!
> 
> Γεία σου ΗΤΑ -ΒΗΤΑ σε θυμάμε!
> 
> δε μπορώ να σηκώσω και τα υπόλοιπα αρχεία δε τα δέχαιτε το σύστημα και είναι PNG



===================================
Φίλε Β-52 μια που μιλάμε και για αρχεία, να ένα προγραμματάκι, φρη κι εύκολο στη χρήση για τη μεταρροπή αρχείων εικόνας, το PIXresizer
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download...0301-4407.html
http://download.cnet.com/PixResizer/...-10607499.html
http://pixresizer.en.softonic.com/

----------


## Β52

ΗΤΑ-ΒΗΤΑ επειδή έχω δουλέψει παλιότερα 8ΧGU81Μ από κάθοδο το τσοκ φερίτη στα νήματα το είχα φτιάξει με 4 φερίτες 40cmΧ1cm παράληλα με 28 σπείρες πηνιόσυρμα 10χιλ και δε καταλάβαινε τίποτα, όταν χάλασα το λίνεαρ αυτό το ίδιο πηνίο το δούλεψα σε μία 4cx5000 και πάλι δεν άκουγε, τώρα δουλεύει σε δύο GU5B χωρίς πρόβλημα δεν ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο και δε το πρόσεξα.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Έχω το Freemake αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το τεύχος αυτό της ΤΕ το είχα. Την εποχή εκείνη όμως δεν είχα χρήματα ούτε για EL34. Πέραν του λάθους με τα τσοκ στα νήματα και της ανύπαρκτης γείωσης στο κύκλωμα εξόδου, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να τοποθετήσεις δυο λυχνίες που δουλεύουν σε τάξη ABgg (γειωμένου πλέγματος) σε διάταξη push-pull) γιατί είναι ήδη γραμμικές. Το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να κάνεις το σχέδιο πολύπλοκο και δύσκολο στην κατασκευή. Μάλλον ο κ. Μάριος Σ. ήθελε να γεμίσει τις σελίδες του περιοδικού με μια εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή. 

Παρεπιπτόντως, εκείνο το σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής διαμόρφωσης στις 807 του driver το δοκίμασε κανείς.

Και ένα τελευταίο. Itta-vita έχεις ποτέ ασχοληθεί με PWM για διαμόρφωση ΑΜ;

----------

